# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Niet kunnen sporten en toch afvallen (rolstoel)

## marritanne

Niet bewegen is niet goed voor de lijn.. Alle medicatie die ik de afgelopen jaren heb geslikt hielpen ook al niet mee...
Dat heb ik hard gemerkt toen ik hoe langer hoe minder mobiel werd. 
Inmiddels ben ik voor het grootste deel rolstoelafhankelijk en ik was het spuugzat om steeds meer aan te komen, maar zoals vroeger keihard drie keer in de week twee uren sporten zat er echt niet meer bij. 
Dan zit er echt niets anders op dan lijnen.. 
Ik ben gaan kalorieen tellen en gaan zoeken naar wat eigenlijk je dagelijkse hoeveelheid zou moeten zijn als je rolstoelafhankelijk bent, ik kan daar niet zoveel over vinden, iemand hier er tips over?
Ik zit nu rond de 1000 kcal per dag en daarmee ben ik in een jaar tijd ongeveer 20 kg kwijt geraakt. Nog 10 en dan ben ik klaar en dan zoeken naar wat de goede dagelijkse hoeveelheid is om zo te blijven. 
Alle advies en ervaring is welkom!

----------


## bleeckx

ik vind ook niet veel hierover. ik heb geen speciaal eetpatroon, wat kun je vb eten voor
1000 cal. wat eet u zoal per dag. ik zit in rolstoel en moet mij laten duwen, links hand
niet sterk genoeg, dus de duwbeweging heb ik ook niet elke dag, trappen doe ik nog en kleine wandelingen in huis.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan enkel om de dag een wandeling maken en probeer m'n huishouden nog zelf... maar wat ik ook doe (ik eet al niet veel), er gaat geen gram af; superirritant vind ik het!!

----------

